# Yang Style applications from the Duan Wei World



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was searching the whole duanwei thing like there was no tomorrow, going at it almost every
day, in a state of intense curiousity about all things duanwei, I thought I read that, included in your reasonably priced, officially sanctioned, duanwei learning materials, was a complete separate section on self defense. I read it quickly somewhere and passed it by. I never found it until today. 

Here is the link:





Its got the look of the duanwei materials, chinese letters against a cream colored background and one guy dressed in red and the other dressed in blue.

 Individual self defense actions rather than the two person form that has also been created. That form is performed by two women, I believe.  

I watched a little bit of it and amongst the usual yang style applications we have seen 
for the last 3 decades there are a few unique ones I had not seen before. 

I realize this will not exactly set the world on fire for most of
our MartialTalk cma practitioners, however, I thought I would share it.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 15, 2014)

What were some of the unique ones?  I don't know enough about tai chi to know, and I'm sure others would be interested.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 15, 2014)

Those are pretty standard applications from Yang Taiji. The only thing that I don't like is to push your opponent away as if your job is done. No, your job is not done. Your opponent will come back to you again. Your "push your opponent" always is just like the noop in the programming language. It does nothing.

It's better to keep your friend close , but it's better to keep your enemy closer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Those are pretty standard applications from Yang Taiji. The only thing that I don't like is to push your opponent away as if your job is done. No, your job is not done. Your opponent will come back to you again. Your "push your opponent" always is just like the noop in the programming language. It does nothing.
> 
> It's better to keep your friend close , but it's better to keep your enemy closer.



it has its uses at the proper time and done right it up roots so they go down or loose balance. But it is not Generally done with "job well done" in mind, and it can also be done with escape or getting a better position in mind.


----------



## colemcm (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah. It's not so much a fight finisher (unless you happen to be standing next to the edge of a tall building or cliff), as it is a crowd control tactic.


----------



## mograph (Mar 16, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The only thing that I don't like is to push your opponent away as if your job is done.


I'd read the demo not as "my job is done," but as "the technique has been demonstrated." To me, it's a teaching style, though (this might be what you're suggesting) it may be more instructive to return to a ready position. However, as others have implied, that may imply that there would only be one position to which one should return after executing a technique. 

In the end, the demonstrator's style may be appropriate: show the technique and let the artist determine the post-technique response based on the situation: ready, run, turn, step aside, or something else.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 16, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> What were some of the unique ones?



JKS, maybe instead of the word "unique" I should have said "new to me". 

But anyway 3:22 where he pulls the right punch down and across his centerline with his right hand. I have seen stuff like that before usually the pull is higher, above the op elbow.  and 3:33 is a similar idea.  The three throws starting around 3:47 are interesting. I do not need to be reminded this is a demo with a compliant partner, no way the real world. I am just admiring the geometry of it all, why most all of us respond to cma sometime. 

Here is something you can do, JKS, if you want: the same is up on YouTube for Wu family TCC. I found it interesting to contrast and compare the Wu and Yang
styles of self defense moves (as presented by the duanwei creators). I don't know the history of wu all that well, but it grew out of yang, to a degree. XueSheng could probably tell us all about it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2014)

TaiChiTJ said:


> JKS, maybe instead of the word "unique" I should have said "new to me".
> 
> But anyway 3:22 where he pulls the right punch down and across his centerline with his right hand. I have seen stuff like that before usually the pull is higher, above the op elbow.  and 3:33 is a similar idea.  The three throws starting around 3:47 are interesting. I do not need to be reminded this is a demo with a compliant partner, no way the real world. I am just admiring the geometry of it all, why most all of us respond to cma sometime.



3:22 is a variation Zhou (elbow strike) from the 13 postures

3:33 I have seen before but not sure if it was in Yang style

3:47 is  a variation of (xié f&#275;i shì)  Slant Flying  





TaiChiTJ said:


> I don't know the history of wu all that well, but it grew out of yang, to a degree. XueSheng could probably tell us all about it.



Both Wu style from the Wu family and Wu/Hao style come from Yang. However Wu/Hao also has roots in Chen

From the Wu Family site



> Master Wu Chuan Yau (1834-1902) was the founder of Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan. He was a Manchurian member of the Imperial Guard in Beijing. He learned Tai Chi Chuan from the founder of Yang Style, Master Yang Lu-Chan. His area of specialization was neutralization. His eldest son, Master Wu Chien Chuan (1870-1942) was the second master of Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan. His influence on the development of the Wu Style was very significant. Master Wu Chien Chuan modified the forms taught to him by his father. He utilized a narrower circle and created many new ways to apply the form in a practical manner.



Wu/Hao
Wu Yuxiang was a student of Chen Qingping and he was later a student of Yang Luchan

Wu Yuxiang taught Li Yiyu who taught Hao Weizhen

Note: Allegedly Zhaobao Taijiquan comes from Chen Qingping 
         Also Hao Weizhen was the taiji teacher of Sun Lutang


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 25, 2014)

mograph said:


> though (this might be what you're suggesting) it may be more instructive to return to a ready position...


I'm talking about the "finish move" that you will use the end a fight. If you started a fight, you have to finish it.


----------

